
Ask HN: Finding videos of people practicing programming Golang - nauplia
I find that I&#x27;ve learned a ton from just watching some coworkers programming and using a computer, since I can learn from the tools they use.<p>I would like to be able to study how really good programmers, especially for golang which I am starting to learn, program. But many videos are &quot;demos&quot; which show artificial development environments instead of the practice of programming and debugging.<p>I am looking for the equivalent of &quot;looking over the shoulder&quot; watching another person program in Golang, but I haven&#x27;t been able to find this. Is there a resource for this kind of material online?<p>Thank you
======
mvcatsifma
You could check out the "GO: With Intensity" series at cleancoders.com. Here's
a link to the first episode: [https://cleancoders.com/video-
details/go_with_intensity-epis...](https://cleancoders.com/video-
details/go_with_intensity-episode-1)

------
fdghfg
just search for playlists, that usually helps
[https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=live+coding+gol...](https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=live+coding+golang&sp=EgIQAw%253D%253D)

~~~
nauplia
Ah, "live coding" \-- I didn't know that term. Thank you!

